# Can't get a straight answer from Masterbuilt



## front sight (Jan 18, 2017)

Interested in getting a new 40” Masterbuilt Smoker/ Bluetooth. At the same time would like to get something for the smoker to sit on to raise it, so I was thinking of getting the 40" Masterbuilt 20101213 Electric Digital Smoker Stand or the Masterbuilt 20101114 Universal Electric Smoker Leg Extension Kit.

I read a few reviews for both of the stands and a few stated that they didn’t fit properly. So I decided to call Masterbuilt and spoke with a CSR by the name of Keith, told him I was considering the 40" Masterbuilt Smoker/ Bluetooth  and he stated either one of those stand/leg kits would work with the 40” models with no problem.

I then went to the Masterbuilt site and looked at the specs they have for both stands. Well, according to the following from the Masterbuilt site:

Model Number 20101213 Electric Digital Smoker Stand Specifications

Weight 16.8 lbs.

Length 17.7 inches

Width 23.8 inches

Height 15.8 inches

Fits all 40-inch Masterbuilt digital electric smokers *(except for Bluetooth)*  

Model Number 20101114 Universal Electric Smoker Leg Extension Kit Specifications

30" and 40" Length - 22.2 and 27.4 inches

Weight - 9.7 pounds

Width - 21.5 inches

Height - 9.8 inches

*Fits all Masterbuilt Digital Electric Smokers*

So I called Masterbuilt again and spoke this time to a CSR by the name of Carmen and told her I what I was told last time I called Masterbuilt and what I had read on spec from their website, according to Carmen, NO Bluetooth version will work on their smoker stand Number 20101213. She didn’t know why, I asked that also. She said only the leg kit will work.

Does anybody out there with a 40-inch Masterbuilt that has Bluetooth use the 40" Masterbuilt 20101213 Electric Digital Smoker Stand?

Does it fit properly?

Or why doesn’t it fit?


----------



## old sarge (Jan 18, 2017)

If you don't get some help with this, you could get a utility cart or  maybe you should consider another brand of cart. Smokin-it has some stainless steel carts and stands; you might be able to adapt one of them to your smoker.  Here is the link and good luck:

http://www.smokin-it.com/category-s/29.htm


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 18, 2017)

Best option I think would be to get the one Sam's Club sells. It comes with the legs in the box. I got this for Christmas last year and I love it. If you don't have a Sam's membership, it's worth getting if one is close by to fill up that smoker!

https://m.samsclub.com/ip/masterbuilt-smoker/prod15560335


----------

